# MY haunt 2012 in Gatineau, quebec



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all !!!

here's my haunt, been adding every year and still am 
Most of the props have been bought and modified to my liking.
I built the collums, fences, the pannels on the house and poarch and the obelix tomb stone.
i'm working on a punkin thief he's not quite done yet..
we get about 500 kids , can't wait butb then again i wish i had more time hahaha

hope you enjoy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The setting for your FCG is stunning. I love your fence and columns, and you've got some visually appealing lighting going on in your yard.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

WOW!!!!! The lighting really looks professional. And I love the fencing and columns. But the lighting, is so well layered and highlights everything wonderfully. Very well done and thanks for sharing.

The front paneling is amazing. That is two excellent facades posted in one day. Next year, I am going to at least have the boarded window look. 



.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words !!!
often in the evenings my kids and a few of their friends play hiding seek with the fog machines  they have so much fun that i wish i could decorate longer than just the month of October !! 
here's a few more pics


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

that is put together very nicely. looks great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lighting is amazing. Awesome props too - well done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I LOVE your FCG! She is stunning! Very transparent and ethereal looking. I just love your cemetary, the columns all moss covered are great and the standing reaper is very foreboding. Your lighting is spectacular, all in all I would say you hit it out of the ballpark!  Yay you!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it, nice to see another canadian haunter!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful sums it up for me!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It all looks great! Love your use of lighting!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!!  love the columns.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

thank you all for the comments 

thanks to this site, i've only registered this year but was a visiter for years, most of what i built was ideas taken here and there combined into the results..
the centre collum i used the cement/foam pannels used in bathrooms.. looks great but heavy as hell.. a good thing too, standing at 8 foot tall the weight keeps it from tipping (top part is wood) it ceparates in two for storage.. I did put a trap door in the back and i add weight inside it just in case..
the side ones are made of plywood and painted.
the plants on top are real one that i just stop watering in september so i can use them as props hehehe.. a good way to give them one last usefull month before i toss them away..

steff


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## LadyBlu (Oct 25, 2012)

love the lighting! The whole effect is great. Very well done!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow that FCG is stunning!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Those colums and Facads are stunning. And your use of Lighting and photography skills are Impeccable. Congratulations on a fantastic display.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! I want to play hide n seek in your yard.. Lucky kids! Just in case you haven't got tired of hearing it .. Your FCG in stunning. And great job on lighting.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa... great lookin set up!!!!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Gorgeous shots! Nice work! Makes me want to work on my outside display more for next year. Kudos!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

My favorite part is the skewed gate. Nice touch, makes it look like an old unkept cemetery. Very nice touch with the overgrown/dead foliage on the columns.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wondering how you got the styrofoam to stay up against your house. You did cover it with styrofoam right?


----------

